# indicador de nivel de agua en tinaco



## tron (Feb 22, 2007)

hola

quiero construir un sensor que indique el nivel de un tinaco o cisterna
el nivel puede mostrarse con leds o con qualquier sistema que les guste.

podria utilizarse una variante de los sensores de cisternas que utilizan anodos y catodos para encender la bomba, solo que en este haya al menos 10 electrodos para dar valores intermedios.

gracias


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hola Tron, creo que antes de darte una solucion usca en elforo por detector denivel de agua, ya varias veces se ha comentado este tema.


----------



## Dano (Feb 23, 2007)

Creo que esto te puede servir

Saludos

Pero como bien te dijo Yamazaky la respuesta ya esta en el foro


----------



## ingetapa (Abr 11, 2007)

Mira, la imagen del circuito no la pude visualizar, sin embargo una vez me pidieron que diseñara uno, y lo que hice fue ponder dos placas paralelas (lo más cerca posible) que funcionen como capacitor, cuando estas están dentro del agua, tienen una cierta capacitancia, pero en el aire es otra y en combinación es otra, entonces pon una resistencia alta en un 555 y el cambio de capacitancia te dará un cambio en la frecuencia, con ello puedes detectar el nivel, lo único que debes hacer es dividirla (para tener valores bajos de frecuencia) y tener un contador, con ello podrás verificar en todo momento el nivel.


Espero te sirva


----------

